# Can you recognize which one is by the Great Impressionist Monet?



## corndena (Dec 24, 2013)

Normandie Étretat

Étretat is best known for its cliffs, these cliffs and the associated resort beach attracted artists including Eugène Boudin, Gustave Courbet and Claude Monet.

















image from www.artisoo.com

Can you recognize which one is by the Great Impressionist Monet?


----------



## taisean (Jan 5, 2014)

Would it be the bottom one?


----------



## asdok23 (Jan 26, 2014)

i liked both of them, but the first one best. it looked like an elephant.


----------

